# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  My Dream Guide Warned Me Of Subconscious Danger?

## theoperaghost

To start off, I should mention that I've never been the person who has "practiced" lucid dreaming. Frankly, I didn't even know it existed until accidentally stumbling upon the concept on google. All I knew was that I frequently had dreams where I would suddenly realize I was dreaming. It just comes naturally to me.

I had a very strange lucid dream the other night, though, and I would love some insight one what you think this dream might mean. 

I dreamt that I was on the train heading somewhere (where, I'm not sure). When suddenly, I realized that I was dreaming. Across from me was a man who knew as well that I was dreaming (some research revealed that this man could possibly be a "dream guide"?). He told me that because I knew I was dreaming, the rest of the people on the train - my subconscious, presumably - were upset with me? It felt a little inception like in this regard, because when I looked around the train, everyone was staring at me - very quiet, very hostile. He somehow controlled the dream to make it possible for us to leave the train.

He then took me on a journey to many different houses in which he showed me parts of my subconscious. But the details of this are extremely hazy....

I just don't understand what this dream means! Has anyone had any experience similar to this? I would love some insight!

----------


## melanieb

**Thread moved to Dream Interpretation**

It sounds like you already have a grasp on the meaning of the dream. Hazy details of houses representing parts of your subconscious...perfect imagery.

Learning about lucid dreaming can spark dreams about lucid dreaming, and can cause thoughts that normally exist to become symbolic. You already knew about different parts of your brain and mind...your dream allowed you to organize and compartmentalize these elements into neat packages represented by different houses. 

What does it mean to you? That's what matters.

----------


## moSh

It's very common to simply come across memories in dreams, without them meaning anything particularly significant - and to me the people on the train looking at you seems like simply a combination of your memory of the film and your newfound knowledge of dreaming and the mind. By that I mean your recent discovery of the concept of lucid dreaming as sparked a subconscious musing of the ideas of the Inception film, and led you to create your own version of it. I'm sure you know this, but I feel I should point out that the idea of characters in your dreams turning on you during lucid dreaming is a fictional aspect of Inception. But again, you've been lucid dreaming for a while, so you obviously know this.

It's unfortunate the second part of your dream is hazy, as this is that part that seems significant! Can you remember at all what the different houses represented? Were they different aspects of yourself/your unconscious mind? I'd wager you saw things in those houses that represented key features of your unconscious, but your dream recall simply wasn't strong enough to remember - happens to me all the time!

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

I think your subconscious is taking the movie "Inception" a bit too serious. Great movie, but just so you know, that movie is about as true when it comes to dreaming as "Nightmare on Elm Street", lol.

----------

